# Mid-May Upper Manistee



## PERCHGILL (Feb 19, 2012)

Novice fly fisherman, but very experienced enjoyer of "the environs where trout can be caught" planning on a 1st time fly fishing trip to the Upper Manistee. A three day solo trip. Mid-May or so. Will be pitching a tent. (Nick Adams style). Suggestions as to campgrounds & safely-wadeable stretches would be much appreciated & studiously considered. Also, if there is a stretch where the current is slow enough to allow canoeing both up & down stream, I' ll toss my canoe on top. Am not looking to land any trophy fish or yo make the record books. Last May I made a solo/camping trip on the main branch of the Au Sable, caught six tiny brookies & couldn't have had a better time. Safe-wading & just taking it all in are my priorities.
Thanks much.
Tight tippets.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Goose Creek Campground would be a good place to stay in that area. Fishing from the Deward Tract to M72 is awesome. I love that stretch. Good luck.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

The wading is relatively easy from Mancelona rd all the way down to Sharon.

There is a campground at the CCC bridge at the end of the flies only stretch.

I don't know about paddling upstream, I don't.

You may not be looking to land a trophy fish but you will be in a good place to find them.


----------



## jakek82 (Mar 25, 2015)

Deward Area is awesome. Lots of playful brookies up in there. Bring your Elk hairs!


----------



## swampswede (Jun 6, 2010)

This stretch is my "holy waters". With the right conditions you are in for a great trip. (any time spent on the Upper Manistee is a great trip regardless of how many you catch). Anyhow..... I have caught lots of upper teen and a few twenties above 72. Good luck !


----------

